# Tub Not Level



## AWD_GS (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh where to begin with this tub replacement I had done. Today marks 3 months and it is still giving me headaches (feel free to read previous thread http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=19951). 

After the job was complete I had to redo the drain (overflow and drain shoe) due to leaks and recently had to recaulk the trim between the tile and top of tub. I've started to notice now that the tub is not level anymore. I place a level on it and it's level going front to back however side to side is no longer level. At this point I don't know how to approach this or what actions to take. If I liked the guy I'd call him back over to show him but after what I went thru and what I had to fix, I don't want him to step foot back in my house. Just looking for some advice/opinions. 

Here's a picture of the back of the tub and you can see the top grout line of the tile is not parallel with the tub. View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1460064566.434299.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you think it has shifted or it was installed like that?


----------



## AWD_GS (Apr 7, 2016)

I can't honesty confirm either but I know I would have noticed that right away the first day if it was installed that way. I have a feeling that it shifted/settled.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 7, 2016)

Depends on if your looking to level the tub or make it appear level by trimming in with something to create the illusion of level. 
To level, the only option I see is to tear it all out and redo it.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 7, 2016)

Any tears or stretching of caulk line from shifting ?


----------



## AWD_GS (Apr 7, 2016)

Well the issue with ripping it out was I told him to set it in a mortar bed and instead of mortar he used regular quikcrete and didn't use any clear film to set the tub on to separate the 2 materials in case you had to remove it so I highly doubt removing it is an option without destroying the tub

I haven't seen any tears in the caulk but considering the trim along the side of the tub had to be recaulked, it leads me to believe that the tub shifted and separated parts of the sealant which caused a leak


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

Wall in question is an inside or exterior wall?


----------



## AWD_GS (Apr 7, 2016)

Interior wall of a bathroom


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think I would not attempt to lift it but you could go in from the other side of the wall and add more support to the 2x4 that, that side is sitting on.


----------



## mako1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hard to tell from the picture you posted .If what you say is the way it is the tub has to be removed ,the tile cut and the  tub reset.I seriously doubt that the mud bonded to the tub very well.The mud is used as a bed to level and support the tub , not an adhesive.


----------



## AWD_GS (Apr 7, 2016)

Unfortunately I do not have access to the other side of the tub as its a townhouse and that wall it's leaning towards is where the cmu wall is that separates the 2 houses. 

Yes I understand it's used to level and not meant for an adhesive I guess my thought process is that it would bond to fiberglass after it cures.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 7, 2016)

If the tub shifted, I would think you would see some evidence of separation at the caulk joint or a crack in the grout.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

AWD_GS said:


> Unfortunately I do not have access to the other side of the tub as its a townhouse and that wall it's leaning towards is where the cmu wall is that separates the 2 houses.
> 
> Yes I understand it's used to level and not meant for an adhesive I guess my thought process is that it would bond to fiberglass after it cures.



Looking at your photo from right to the corner it looks like the line is even and then there is a gap on the on the other wall that gets less as you get closer to us. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 7, 2016)

If it's bonded to the concrete bed then that would have had to shift also. So either it is not bonded or you need to look at the floor below.


----------



## AWD_GS (Apr 7, 2016)

The top of the tub and trim I believe are level to each other but if you look at the tops of the first row of tile (which is a level line/parallel to ground) you can see the height of the tile on the right is shorter than the height of the tile on the left.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

Those are cut tile, just measure them, I think you will find some are shorter than others.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Apr 7, 2016)

I believe the OP is referring to the short wall of the tub. If you look at the picture you see that the tile on the far left of that short walk appears mych larger than the tile on the far right of that short wall.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

jeffmattero76 said:


> I believe the OP is referring to the short wall of the tub. If you look at the picture you see that the tile on the far left of that short walk appears mych larger than the tile on the far right of that short wall.



Tubs may have some flexibility but that movement would be impossible, Both sides would have to dip in the corner.


----------



## AWD_GS (Apr 7, 2016)

Correct, I apologize if I didn't make it clear. The wall along the back side of the tub


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

Take a box lid and slightly bend one corner up, both sides near the corner will look the same.


----------



## AWD_GS (Apr 7, 2016)

I took a couple of pictures to help. First picture is the overall back of the tub. Second picture is of the back right corner. Third picture is of the back left corner (closest to inside corner of wall). There is a height difference between the top of tub and top of tile. View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1460072250.137622.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1460072267.907588.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1460072281.057476.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

So as the tile is sitting just above the flange on the tub, we can clearly see a 1/4" gap between the tile and the tub in the corner.:rofl::rofl:
If it did move there would be a visible gap on both walls near the corner and you would have to have had a gap between the tub and the mortar bed and if it did move down it would then just sit on the mortar bed.

I will be just be a non believer.:beer:


----------



## frodo (Apr 7, 2016)

STOP  please,  this is driving me nuts.

the tub was not installed level.    it did not settle,   it did not move after the fact.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Apr 8, 2016)

It appears to me to be akmost 1/2" out. If the tub dropped that far there is no question that there would be a gap between the bottom of the tile and the top of the tub. It MUST have been installed that way.


----------



## mako1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Your talking level.Why are you measuring the tile and not putting a level on the tub?


----------



## frodo (Apr 13, 2016)

mako1 said:


> Your talking level.Why are you measuring the tile and not putting a level on the tub?




Read post #1  
 the op said he put a level on it and it is out


----------



## Mr_David (Apr 20, 2016)

Bath tubs are tricky. tough to get level sometimes. 
especially the heavy ones. That one looks heavy.


----------

